# The DarkMod wrong dll api version



## MaxMcCrea (Mar 8, 2014)

I have just tried to install the dark mod stealth game. However, when I try to run it, it crashes and says wrong dll api version with this in the console. can someone tell me how to fix this 
TDM 2.01 #5920 win-x86 Jan 28 2014 09:19:17
2660 MHz Intel CPU with MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 & HTT
3952 MB System Memory
512 MB Video Memory
Winsock Initialized
Found interface: {EBB1CB21-9239-4951-BDFC-ACE67694C315} Spotflux Virtual Network Device Driver #2 - 0.0.0.0 NULL netmask - skipped
Found interface: {8C79510E-2A7B-406B-B09F-89A04C4E59E2} Spotflux Virtual Network Device Driver - 0.0.0.0 NULL netmask - skipped
Found interface: {13DC0C5C-4D1F-469C-979B-EB447F37B88B} Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet - 192.168.17.82/255.255.255.0
Found interface: {74FAF9A8-9BC2-4224-9C73-BB30D2D6AB9F} Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC - 192.168.17.169/255.255.255.0
Found interface: {C4E1EFE9-04B4-41A5-8E49-163E6FA08B16} Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2 - 0.0.0.0 NULL netmask - skipped
Sys_InitNetworking: adding loopback interface
Found Intel CPU with Hyper-Threading enabled, features: MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 CMOV
tdm using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing.
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
enabled Denormals-Are-Zero mode
------ Initializing File System ------
Current search path:
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod/
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_wood01.pk4 (297 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_window01.pk4 (234 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_stone_sculpted01.pk4 (312 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_stone_natural01.pk4 (110 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_stone_flat01.pk4 (271 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_stone_cobblestones01.pk4 (192 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_stone_brick01.pk4 (390 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_sfx01.pk4 (41 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_roof01.pk4 (65 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_plaster01.pk4 (124 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_paint_paper01.pk4 (37 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_nature01.pk4 (218 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_metal01.pk4 (360 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_glass01.pk4 (36 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_fabric01.pk4 (38 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_door01.pk4 (155 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_decals01.pk4 (317 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_carpet01.pk4 (71 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_textures_base01.pk4 (324 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_standalone.pk4 (4 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals_decls01.pk4 (25 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals07.pk4 (1104 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals06.pk4 (680 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals05.pk4 (128 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals04.pk4 (2338 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals03.pk4 (739 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals02.pk4 (1292 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_vocals01.pk4 (82 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_sfx02.pk4 (596 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_sfx01.pk4 (895 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_ambient_decls01.pk4 (8 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_ambient03.pk4 (24 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_ambient02.pk4 (151 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_sound_ambient01.pk4 (205 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_prefabs01.pk4 (544 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_player01.pk4 (123 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_models_decls01.pk4 (89 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_models02.pk4 (1811 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_models01.pk4 (1690 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_gui_credits01.pk4 (49 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_gui01.pk4 (667 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_game02.pk4 (2 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_game01.pk4 (2 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_fonts01.pk4 (696 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_env01.pk4 (98 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_defs01.pk4 (169 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_base01.pk4 (149 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_steambots01.pk4 (24 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_monsters_spiders01.pk4 (82 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_undead01.pk4 (50 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_townsfolk01.pk4 (87 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_pagans01.pk4 (10 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_nobles01.pk4 (48 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_mages01.pk4 (7 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_heads01.pk4 (79 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_guards01.pk4 (314 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_females01.pk4 (155 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_humanoid_builders01.pk4 (87 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_base01.pk4 (8 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_ai_animals01.pk4 (80 files)
File System Initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
I18N: SetLanguage: 'english'.
I18N: Found no character remapping for english.
I18N: 1214 strings read from strings/english.lang
I18N: 'strings/fm/english.lang' not found.
WARNING:Couldn't load image: guis/assets/splash/launch
Couldn't open journal files
Couldn't exec editor.cfg - file does not exist.
execing default.cfg
Unknown command 'use'
Unknown command 'console'
Unknown command 'next'
Unknown command 'prev'
Unknown command 'previous'
Unknown command 'next'
Unknown command 'crouch'
Unknown command 'Lean'
Unknown command 'lean'
Unknown command 'Readables'
Unknown command 'spyglass'
Unknown command 'compass'
Unknown command 'lantern'
Unknown command 'maps'
Unknown command 'objectives'
Unknown command 'keys'
Unknown command 'lockpicks'
Unknown command 'lean'
Unknown command 'Inventory'
Unknown command 'Mantle'
Unknown command 'creep'
Unknown command 'frob'
Unknown command 'inventory'
Couldn't exec autoexec.cfg - file does not exist.
I18N: SetLanguage: 'english'.
I18N: Found no character remapping for english.
I18N: 1214 strings read from strings/english.lang
I18N: 'strings/fm/english.lang' not found.
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...getting default gamma ramp: success
...registered window class
...registered fake window class
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'opengl32' ): succeeded
...calling CDS: ok
...created window @ 0,0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...PIXELFORMAT 2 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
mouse: DirectInput initialized.
keyboard: DirectInput initialized.
------------------------------------
sound: STEREO
Checking portable OpenGL extensions...
v - using GL_ARB_multitexture
v - using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
v - using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
v - using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
v - using GL_ARB_texture_env_add
v - using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
v - using GL_ARB_texture_compression
v - using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
v - using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000
v - using GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias
v - using GL_EXT_texture3D
v - using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
v - using glStencilOpSeparate
X - GL_NV_register_combiners not found
v - using GL_ATI_fragment_shader
v - using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
v - using GL_ARB_vertex_program
v - using GL_ARB_fragment_program
X - EXT_depth_bounds_test not found
---------- R_NV20_Init ----------
Not available.
----------- R200_Init -----------
GL_NUM_FRAGMENT_REGISTERS_ATI: 6
GL_NUM_FRAGMENT_CONSTANTS_ATI: 8
GL_NUM_PASSES_ATI: 2
GL_NUM_INSTRUCTIONS_PER_PASS_ATI: 8
GL_NUM_INSTRUCTIONS_TOTAL_ATI: 16
GL_COLOR_ALPHA_PAIRING_ATI: 1
GL_NUM_LOOPBACK_COMPONENTS_ATI: 3
GL_NUM_INPUT_INTERPOLATOR_COMPONENTS_ATI: 3
FPROG_FAST_PATH
---------------------
---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------
Available.
---------------------------------
----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/shadow.vp
glprogs/R200_interaction.vp
glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/test_direct.vfp
glprogs/test_direct.vfp
glprogs/interaction_direct.vfp
glprogs/interaction_direct.vfp
-------------------------------
using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory
using ARB2 renderSystem
Font fonts/english/stone in size 12 not found, using size 24 instead.
gamex86 - Found DLL in EXE path with timestamp of 1394294540 - C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod/gamex86.dll
gamex86 - Found DLL in pak file with timestamp of 1390901154 - C:\Program Files (x86)\DarkMod\tdm_game01.pk4/gamex86.dll
gamex86 - DLL in EXE path is newer, ignoring DLL in pak file
3 22 640 480
Regenerated world, staticAllocCount = 0.
Shutting down sound hardware
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...restoring hardware gamma: success
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
I18NLocal: Shutdown.
wrong game DLL API version


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello there .o/

Are you running the game "as an administrator" ? If you have any doubt about it, I'd recommend "installing" it outside of the "Program Files (x86)" directory, and avoiding the path to its directory having any space (just in case).


----------

